# Favorite Pheasant Shotgun



## Colonel Sanders

What is your favorite shotgun for pheasant hunting? What size shot do you use? I use my remington 870 express 16ga. with 6 shot.


----------



## tail chaser

Some of you will laugh at my favorite rooster shooter but its a mossberg 500 pump. Why? Its a beater I don't worry about beating it up. The biggest reason I like it is because of the tang/thumb safety. I hate the trigger safety in a remmington even though they are a better gun. It has the short 26 in barrel and I modified an extra stock into an English style stock so it realy comes up quick, not the sharpest gun but it gets the job done. Early season (first two or three weekends) I'll use a imp cyl choke with 2.75 5's with a 3inch 4 the first in the tube. After that mod choke. I hunt behind Brits, (pointers) so shots even late in the season are not that long.

Can't wait :beer:

TC


----------



## Dexter

Beretta 303 and Remington High base #5s. It always hits what it's aimed at! :wink:


----------



## Fallguy

I like my Browning BPS 12 gauge and I use lead 4's 5's or 6's. I like the thumb safety on it, its a good feeling gun, and my Grandpa bought my cousin and I identical shotguns back when we were 10 years old.


----------



## drjongy

Benelli SBE. Lightweight, cycles super-fast. 5 or 6 shot Remington loads with modified or IM depending how tight the birds are holding.

I can't wait much longer!!!!

:run:


----------



## fishless

Benelli montefeltro super 90 12 guage with full choke (patterns best in my gun) as far as loads my own special recipe


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

My favorite Pheasant gun is my Franchi Alcione Titanium. It is extremly light comes up good, and it looks pritty. It is a 12 g and weighs as much as a 20g. 
I also like my BPS, it is nice to have 3 shots for big groups of bird. I usually roll with the trusty O/U! It's nice to have a modified and a full choke, in the same gun.


----------



## Danimal

Verona 502LX 20ga. IC in bottom, modified in top. With copper plated 6's in both. I like the lighter gun/shells for hiking through the fields.

And a Guiness afterwards....

:beer:


----------



## sunfish

Beretta Silver Pigeon O/U with, nickel plated lead #5 shot moving at 1500 fps.


----------



## Dan Bueide

That I own: Benelli Monte 20 matched with 3" #5 Golden Pheasants

That I will own some day: An o/u 20/28 ga. two-barreled set, 28 for grouse and 20 for roosters (when someone finally offers a set in a high post version). How fun would that be?


----------



## mbitz

Valmet 412 Over/Under with 1 3/8 oz 5's.


----------



## redlabel

This year I'm going to break in a Gold Label with a straight English-Style Grip. It feels like it will become the favorite upland gun. But I'll still bring the 16 ga King Nitro with exposed hammers for some hunts.


----------



## apeterson

I use 2 Benelli m1, my main gun. I also like to use my Citori at least to shoot a few roosters a year... shoot mainly #6 shot


----------



## apeterson

I use 2 Benelli m1, my main gun. I also like to use my Citori at least to shoot a few roosters a year... shoot mainly #6 shot


----------



## 1littlefeather

20 gauge seems to be the best if you have good dogs that allow you to get close to the birds.

Browning Citori 20 gauge 3" #6's and second choice Benelli Legacy 20 with the same shells.

I guess a 12 would work for you guys that drive the birds. :-?


----------



## DJRooster

Heh... Are you sure that you don't mean good birds that let you get close? I like my 870 for many reasons one of which is that it has a sling on it. I think a sling is the cat's meow when it comes to doing all that walking.


----------



## 1littlefeather

The birds may be good but it takes a good dog to put a point on and hold it. Sling, who needs a sling if you have a good dog there's no reason to put your gun down at rest.

We hunt quail and when hunting quail you don't have time for a sling. Oh, yeah the reason for the dog is to do less walking. :beer:


----------



## Bigdog

Beretta 391 Sporting with 1 1/4oz #5


----------



## apeterson

ok here is a question for everyone....

seems I knock down a few roosters every year that run and never can find them.

I usually use 12 guage #6 with a mod or improve cyl and have forever... seems like sometimes (especially the ones in later season and the longer shots) I am not hitting the bird with enough knockdown power should I use use bigger bb or tighter choke or both....


----------



## always_outdoors

10 gauge double barrel, 3 1/2 inch number 4

Just kidding.

Browning Citori Feather Lightening.

Apeterson: You are hijacking the thread. Go with high velocity #6 copper plated. Yep they are $9/box but if you only have to shoot 3 times a day, then it really isn't that expensive. Modified choke. I typically carry 4-5 shells with me. That is it. Makes you concentrate on your shot more and when you do hit them, they aint running.


----------



## Shorelunch

Beretta 391. Love the gun. My next will be a 20ga Benelli Montefeltro - they're light and have a very nice feel to them.


----------



## rowdie

I shoot a DOUBLE BARRELL 20 ga. (Stevens) I can choose between a full choke and mod choke, in a split second. They swing better than pump or autos, and thumb triggers are the only way to go. The shells are most important, and I use 3" mag.'s later in the season.

I inherrited my dad's dbl bar. 16 ga. (Stevens), and have been using that since my step-son is now using my 20 ga. The 16 ga. doesn't shoot 3" mags but ,I killed 21 pheasants last year, and over 40 with my 20 ga. (both have 26" barrells)

I plan on buying a double barrell 12 ga., but I don't want to spend too much, I'd even buy used it was what I ws looking for. (2 triggers, with ejectors)

I also have a 10 ga. with 32" barrells, I call it "My Cannon", and I love it for geese.


----------



## DJRooster

apeterson... If you can't find the bird and you have a good dog well sometimes it just happens. Maybe another gun or shot would help but maybe not! Runners are tough but when the dog comes back after disappearing over a hill and a 5 or 10 minute chase with a cock in his mouth, well it doesn't get any better than that!! Priceless!! That's how legends are made!


----------



## joespiek

DJRooster said:


> apeterson... ....when the dog comes back after disappearing over a hill and a 5 or 10 minute chase with a cock in his mouth, well it doesn't get any better than that!! Priceless!! That's how legends are made!


are we even allowed to say that on here

just what kind of dog do you have any way :lol:  i'll bet it starts a few legends


----------



## hitman

Haha I make the aforementioned questionable word all the time in school just to tick off my teachers. For the past week I tell people only five more days till nothing but ****. But yeah, I used a Remington 870 with #6s last year but inherited a Remington 11-87 this year and will probably use 6's until December.


----------



## BrianLucky13

i use a 1972 Pedersen custom!!! You can only use 2 3/4. Very light gun and shoots very good. Gets the job down!!! Good luck this weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## magnum3.5

Forgive me but live2hunt needs to carry more shells than 4 or 5 I've seen him shoot!!!! More like 20-25 for three birds, and in all honesty it is in his weapon of choice. He actually shoots a Benelli better. Haha. Just alittle guff Live2hunt I couldn't resist. Good Luck this weekend I hope you give it to'em. Magnum


----------



## stevepike

870 wingmaster with #3's. I usually bat cleanup. I prefer less and larger shot to make sure I get it all out of the birds. Real late I sometimes go up to 1's or even BB's.

I hate to have tasty game shot up and full of pellets. It is usually a clean kill or clean miss also.


----------



## woodcanoeguy

I'm hopeing it will be my new unfired FAIR Rizzini 16 ga O/U. But I can always fall back to ol' reliable.....my 1972 Ithaca SKB 20 ga. O/U choked ic/m 
and shooting Fiochhi Golden Pheasant 6's and 5's. I love North Dakota roosters!!


----------



## 94silverado

Don't laugh but its a Single Shot 20 GA i use 3 in magnums 6 shot. It works good and always hits what i'm aiming at.


----------



## Dick Monson

Beretta 20 ga O/U 3", M-IC with a sling early in the season. The best load is what works best in your gun for you. I agree with stevepike in that I like large shot size to break bones. Citori 12 ga Superlight Feather after deer season. (Sammy may change that).


----------



## confusedsoul

12ga. 3in. LH Remington 870 Wingmaster w/ 32" barrel and a full choke.

I shoot 2 3/4" 1 1/16 oz. shot Max Dram Eq. Hi-Velocity Federal Lead 6 shot on opener, and 4 shot a few weeks later!

CS


----------



## dgyer

I have been using my Ithaca 37 12 gauge pump since I was sixteen and still love it for pheasants. I know it is not the best gun out there but its my old favorite and it is light. My wife bought me a J.P. Sauer and Sohn 20 gauge side by side that I like for closer birds. I know there are many beautiful new guns on the market but I have always been one that enjoys hunting with the older guns. For me it brings back all the memories of past hunting dogs, buddies, and birds. I am a sentimental SOB I guess. Have a great season!


----------



## confusedsoul

This year I think I'm gonna shoot 2 3/4" Fiocchi Golden Pheasant GPX #5 shot. I hear they are very popular so I'm gonna give them a shot in my 3in. mag. Something tells me I'm gonna be doing some blocking :wink:


----------



## mhprecht

Winchester SuperX2 - Full Choke with 
Winchester 3 1/2 Inch #5 Shot (Copper Plated) Turkey Shotshells


----------



## Guest

My all time favorite is my Browning belgium ultra light model 20 guage.. light, shoots sweet and have gotten many of pheasants with it.


----------



## 1littlefeather

Well, we just got back from our hunt in ND and did not have any trouble using our 20's with 3" number 6's. My hunting partner did use #4's when we hunted the Sharptail and that worked good for him but I stayed with my #6's and got my limit on both Sharpies and pheasant.

I was hearing from the locals that they could not find any birds but that didn't give us any problem at all. Good dog work and plenty of pheasant. :sniper:


----------



## Browning Hater

I use a Remington 1100 28 ga. semi-auto with winchester high brass # 6 shot. I hunt over a good GSP and this gun seems to hit and kill birds as good as any 12 ga. I have shot.


----------



## NDTerminator

12 gauge Mossberg Silver Reserve O/U, extended chokes (usually IC/F) and Federal Premium lead short mag 4's or Federal Premium 3" mag steel 2's...


----------



## Todd Reber

I shot a Browning BPS Field Special with a 22" barrel for 20 years, just handed it down to one ot my boys, just got a Benelli M-2 and I love it. I shoot the Fiocchi golden pheasant nickle plated # 6 early season and the # 5 late season


----------



## KansasKybosh

Rem 870 express, 2 3/4" fedral copper plate, headshots, do it.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Beretta 303 with handloaded 5 shot. I would love an o/u but don't have the funds as of now.


----------



## Cowvet

I have several favorite guns. The suprise this year is a old (extractors) 12 ga Ithaca sxs w/ 25 inch barrels . My father in law gave it to my 11 y/o son. (I asked and rec'd permission from my son to use it) It was his fathers gun before this. Probably shot over 5,000 quail with it as he (father in laws father) used a case plus of shells per season. The gun is still tight, choked open and modified. The gun is the best for going aways - I have trouble with those over any other shots because I see the bird wobble side to side and I get a bad case of the thinks. The double gun seems to cover up the bird well so I don't see the wobble. I sort of like a single barrel better for cross shots. But with any gun I will do a little stock modification so the gun comes up well for me. With a double gun on ND pheasant I like either 6 shot or 7 shot (or a 50/50 blend) - 1 1/8 oz for the first barrel and 5 shot 1 1/8 or 1 1/4for the second. For my auto I like 5 shot straight through. 7 shot works real well on pheasant inside 30 -35 yards and also gives flexability with huns and sharpies. :beer:


----------



## wirenut

12ga Benelli super 90 montefeltro, 21" barrel. I/C for early season, MOD later on, Fed 1 3/8 oz copper plated #6's, buy 'em by the case.


----------



## arctic plainsman

I love my Belgian made Browning Sweet 16. Light to carry and swing, plenty of shot to make up for some of my bad shooting!


----------



## redlabel

This King Nitro in 16 ga dispatched 5 Roosters and 1 Hungarian Partridge last weekend. Two roosters got away due to handler forgetting to cock hammers.

[siteimg]3118[/siteimg]


----------



## Crooster Killer

:beer: the browning BPS shotgun


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Redlabel awsome shotgun!!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

12 Ga. Beretta A302 with 13/8 oz of copper 4's running it through a modified Comp-N-Choke choke tube.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

I'm going pheasant hunting for the first time this week, is a Winchester 1300 12 gauge okay?


----------



## Colonel Sanders

A 12ga. should do just fine.


----------



## dogbear

Remington 870 20 gauge or a Browning citori 20 gauge superlight.Have only been able to go to the bird farms the last couple of years.Nothing like wild pheasant and quail.


----------



## Camo

Keep it simple...... Remmy 870 Express magnum 20 gauge with inch with 5 shot


----------



## goose nuker

I've got an old 20 ga. rem auto barreled full, with hand loaded #5s, I love that gun. :sniper:


----------



## Goon

Bigdog said:


> Beretta 391 Sporting with 1 1/4oz #5


Berretta 391A also, great gun and shot a lot of birds this season.
I wouldn't trade it for any gun except maybe an SBE2


----------



## DeltaBoy

Remi 1100 Auto... :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Verona LX 501 in a 20 and a Beretta A390 in a 12. Copper plated hi-speed 6's.


----------



## Decoyer

Whatever fits best out the window.....

No but seriously... for me I use the same shotgun for EVERYTHING I hunt. I feel that I shoot better that way.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Decoyer said:


> Whatever fits best out the window.....


  They don't call em' ditch carp for nothing!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

4CurlRedleg said:


> Decoyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever fits best out the window.....
> 
> 
> 
> They don't call em' ditch carp for nothing!!
Click to expand...

DITCH CARP :******: :******: :******: !!!!! WHY I OUTTA ....................... :wink:


----------



## mallard

I would love to have a browning 20g SBS,or a parker or purdy some day.For now it is my AL391.


----------



## Rippin

A 12ga, Savage model 420.


----------



## ericvasko

I love my benelli montefeltro with an IC or MOD choke. Early season I stack my shells 7 1/2, 6, 6, late season 6,5,5. I seem to destroy my birds early season without that first light shell, which has no problem taking them down at a decent distance if you know how to shoot


----------



## birdy

Benelli SBE with 24 inch barrell. Light and comes up great. Mod. choke then you don't have to change it if you are hunting government land and use steel or private land and use lead. I always use 2 3/4 in. duck and pheasant load. Very cheap and very effective. ( 4.25 -5.00 per box)


----------



## jcneng

I grew up shooting an 870 Wingmaster, switched to my Benelli SBE for a couple years and now I have settled on my 12 ga Weatherby Athena with 26 barrels and IC/ Mod choke tubes. Sometimes Cylinder and IC!


----------



## Wingmaster55

Hey, Guys I am knew to this site. Bur heres what I like to shoot a Remington 11-87 with ic. choke early and then I usally switch to mod. later in the year. Number 6's or 5's in Fiocchi Golden Pheasant. Work great!


----------



## shaky legs 2

I like the Beretta over/under ultralight in 12 gauge. You can carry it all day and not be tired. My first gun was a Remmington 870 wingmaster 12 gauge that my dad bought new in 1956. I started using it in the late 60's and shot numerous boxes of shells through it over 20 years. The bluing was gone and the action was as smooth as running a hot knife through butter. I never had a malfunction in cold weather but did go through 2 firing pins. My next gun was an SKB 12 gauge o/u which was a good gun for me but a little on the heavy side. That's why I switched to the Beretta.


----------



## huntbeaverbay

i use a benelli nova 12g with 7.5 shot, i also use it for grouse hunting up north


----------



## NDMALLARD

I use a Super Black Eagle loaded with my own reloads ounce and a half of 4 shot. I think the biggger shot goes thru the birds better and certainly knocks him down better.


----------



## woodcanoeguy

I bought two nice lightweight Ithaca Model 37's in 16 gauge this last year. The older one's from the 50's that just handle like they were made for you.....fast pointing, light, good shot load for roosters and such a slick action. We already own 4-12 gauge and 4-20 gauge 37's but the 16 gauge is a really nice size.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I have been neglecting to take pictures of my dog as she progresses.......so this season I plan on carrying a camera as my weapon of choice on some/many hunts ! :beer:


----------

